# Suche funktionierende pom.xml



## Barb (1. Jun 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

seit 1 Woche versuche ich schon meine Application auf Maven/ Spring / GWT / Hibernate zu konfigurieren. ;( Leider ohne Erfolg. Ich werde noch wahnsinnig, habe ich einen Fehler behoben kommt der nächste. 

Hat jemand evtl. eine funktionierende pom.xml, die genau diese Framworks beinhaltet?

Das wäre super nett, vielen Dank.


----------



## kama (2. Jun 2012)

Hi,

zuerst einmal wäre es hilfreich, wenn Du schon mal Deine bisherigen POM's hier postest bzw. Ausschnitte und beschreibst welche Probleme / Fehler kommen...ansonsten wird es schwierig Dir zu helfen...

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Barb (5. Jun 2012)

kama hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> zuerst einmal wäre es hilfreich, wenn Du schon mal Deine bisherigen POM's hier postest bzw. Ausschnitte und beschreibst welche Probleme / Fehler kommen...ansonsten wird es schwierig Dir zu helfen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Karl-Heinz,

danke für Deine Antwort. Im Moment habe ich nur noch einen Fehler aus ORACLE:


```
Caused by: java.sql.SQLSyntaxErrorException: ORA-00942: table or view does not exist  	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:440) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:396) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4C8Oall.processError(T4C8Oall.java:837) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIfun.receive(T4CTTIfun.java:445) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIfun.doRPC(T4CTTIfun.java:191) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4C8Oall.doOALL(T4C8Oall.java:523) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CPreparedStatement.doOall8(T4CPreparedStatement.java:207) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CPreparedStatement.executeForDescribe(T4CPreparedStatement.java:863) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.executeMaybeDescribe(OracleStatement.java:1153) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.doExecuteWithTimeout(OracleStatement.java:1275) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OraclePreparedStatement.executeInternal(OraclePreparedStatement.java:3576) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OraclePreparedStatement.executeQuery(OraclePreparedStatement.java:3620) 	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OraclePreparedStatementWrapper.executeQuery(OraclePreparedStatementWrapper.java:1491) 	at org.hibernate.jdbc.AbstractBatcher.getResultSet(AbstractBatcher.java:208) 	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.getResultSet(Loader.java:1849) 	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQuery(Loader.java:718) 	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doQueryAndInitializeNonLazyCollections(Loader.java:270) 	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.doList(Loader.java:2294) 	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.listIgnoreQueryCache(Loader.java:2172) 	at org.hibernate.loader.Loader.list(Loader.java:2167) 	at org.hibernate.loader.hql.QueryLoader.list(QueryLoader.java:448) 	at org.hibernate.hql.ast.QueryTranslatorImpl.list(QueryTranslatorImpl.java:363) 	at org.hibernate.engine.query.HQLQueryPlan.performList(HQLQueryPlan.java:196) 	at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.list(SessionImpl.java:1258) 	at org.hibernate.impl.QueryImpl.list(QueryImpl.java:102) 	at org.hibernate.ejb.QueryImpl.getResultList(QueryImpl.java:241) 	at server.facade.FacadeBase$1.doInJpa(FacadeBase.java:55) 	at org.springframework.orm.jpa.JpaTemplate.execute(JpaTemplate.java:183) 	at org.springframework.orm.jpa.JpaTemplate.execute(JpaTemplate.java:146) 	at server.facade.FacadeBase.findAll(FacadeBase.java:50) 	at server.service.MandantServiceImpl.findAll(MandantServiceImpl.java:43) 	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method) 	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:57) 	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43) 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:601) 	at org.springframework.aop.support.AopUtils.invokeJoinpointUsingReflection(AopUtils.java:309) 	at org.springframework.aop.framework.JdkDynamicAopProxy.invoke(JdkDynamicAopProxy.java:196) 	at $Proxy28.findAll(Unknown Source) 	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method) 	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:57) 	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43) 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:601) 	at com.google.gwt.user.server.rpc.RPC.invokeAndEncodeResponse(RPC.java:569) 	at com.google.gwt.user.server.rpc.RPC.invokeAndEncodeResponse(RPC.java:551) 	at org.spring4gwt.server.SpringGwtRemoteServiceServlet.processCall(SpringGwtRemoteServiceServlet.java:37) 	at com.google.gwt.user.server.rpc.RemoteServiceServlet.processPost(RemoteServiceServlet.java:248) 	at com.google.gwt.user.server.rpc.AbstractRemoteServiceServlet.doPost(AbstractRemoteServiceServlet.java:62) 	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:637) 	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.ServletHolder.handle(ServletHolder.java:487) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.ServletHandler.handle(ServletHandler.java:362) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.security.SecurityHandler.handle(SecurityHandler.java:216) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.SessionHandler.handle(SessionHandler.java:181) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.ContextHandler.handle(ContextHandler.java:729) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppContext.handle(WebAppContext.java:405) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.HandlerWrapper.handle(HandlerWrapper.java:152) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.RequestLogHandler.handle(RequestLogHandler.java:49) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.HandlerWrapper.handle(HandlerWrapper.java:152) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.Server.handle(Server.java:324) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.HttpConnection.handleRequest(HttpConnection.java:505) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.HttpConnection$RequestHandler.content(HttpConnection.java:843) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.HttpParser.parseNext(HttpParser.java:647) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.HttpParser.parseAvailable(HttpParser.java:205) 	at org.mortbay.jetty.HttpConnection.handle(HttpConnection.java:380) 	at org.mortbay.io.nio.SelectChannelEndPoint.run(SelectChannelEndPoint.java:395) 	at org.mortbay.thread.QueuedThreadPool$PoolThread.run(QueuedThreadPool.java:488)
```

Das ist meine persistence.xml:
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<persistence version="2.0" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence/persistence_2_0.xsd">
    <persistence-unit name="jowiPU" transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL">
        <provider>org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence</provider>
        <class>model.entities.Mandant</class>
        <properties>
            <property name="hibernate.connection.url" value="jdbcracle:thinlocalhost:1521:XE"/>
            <property name="hibernate.connection.user" value="myuser"/>
            <property name="hibernate.connection.password" value="mypassword"/>
            <property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class" value="oracle.jdbc.OracleDriver"/>
            <property name="hibernate.dialect" value="org.hibernate.dialect.Oracle10gDialect"/>
            <property name="hibernate.default_schema" value="MYTABLE"/>
            <property name="hibernate.show_sql" value="true"/>
            <property name="hibernate.c3p0.minPoolSize" value="5"/>
            <property name="hibernate.c3p0.maxPoolSize" value="20"/>
            <property name="hibernate.c3p0.timeout" value="300"/>
            <property name="hibernate.c3p0.max_statements" value="50"/>
            <property name="hibernate.c3p0.idle_test_period" value="3000"/>
            <property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto" value="update"/>
        </properties>
    </persistence-unit>
</persistence>[/XML]

Das ist der SQL-Query, an dem es scheitert:

```
select person0_.ID, person0_.Vorname, person0_.Name from MYTABLE.Person person0_
```

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass in ORACLE man es so schreiben müsste:

```
select person0_."ID", person0_."Vorname", person0_."Name" from MYTABLE."Person" person0
```

Danke.


----------



## kama (5. Jun 2012)

Hi,

ähm...was hat das mit der POM zu tuen ?

und abgesehen davon:

```
Caused by: java.sql.SQLSyntaxErrorException: ORA-00942: table or view does not exist at
```
sagt doch eigentlich schon sehr viel ?


Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Barb (5. Jun 2012)

kama hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ähm...was hat das mit der POM zu tuen ?
> 
> ...



Die pom.xml habe ich am Sonntag zum Laufen gebracht. 

Wie ich schon schrieb, geht dieser Query auf die Datenbank:

```
select person0_.ID, person0_.Vorname, person0_.Name from MYTABLE.Person person0_
```

statt dieser (der vom ORACLE-Syntax her richtig ist):

```
select person0_."ID", person0_."Vorname", person0_."Name" from MYTABLE."Person" person0
```

Die Datenbank (Schema) und die Tabelle sind vorhanden. Auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung habe ich auch geachtet. 

Sorry, wenn ich so "unwissend" bin. Arbeite mit Java erst seit ca. 3 Wochen. Bin quasi New-Comerin.


----------



## Barb (5. Jun 2012)

Problem gelöst. Es war ein Import-Fehler in der ORACLE Datenbank. Beim Importieren wurden alle Namen in Anführungszeichen angelegt.


----------

